# NY Cop in glue over web postings



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

B'klyn Cop Investigated

By Sean Gardiner
Staff Writer

December 22, 2003, 5:09 PM EST

A Brooklyn cop is being investigated for Internet postings in which he brags about beating suspects, writing phony tickets and ignoring calls to his precinct.

The officer, identified by Internal Affairs investigators as a patrol cop who works in the 75th Precinct, uses the pseudonym "Brooklynbacon" and posts his messages on a site accessible through Xanga.com.

Alongside pictures of motorcycle trick riders, naked women, photographs with comical captions and pictures of human oddities, he posts messages supposedly about his job and, in some instances, his own misconduct. Any one of the offenses he describes could cost him his job.

In railing against an unspoken traffic ticket quota he says that officers must meet -- 10 tickets per week, he contends -- he writes: "The new commanding officer of the precinct is pressuring us to write more and more tickets. We were officially told NOT to write anymore tickets for headlights and taillights. Most people fix the problem within 24 hours and the ticket would be admonished therefore the City of New York makes no money in the end.

"So I have come up with a better way of writing tickets. I just write down the plates of the cars that cut me off the the (sic) parkways and I send them a bogus parking ticket in the mail. The person will then have to deal with the Parking Violations Bureau and not me. Problem quickly resolved. So, in other words, be careful who you cut off on the road. They might be an off duty cop and they could write your plates down and write you a $150 parking ticket. Have a nice day."

A police source said Internal Affairs investigators are reviewing all tickets written by the officer. Brooklynbacon did not respond to emails. According to a message he posted yesterday, he's still on patrol.

On the Web site, he describes his area of expertise as "human sanitation worker." While Brooklynbacon doesn't reveal his name or the precinct where he's assigned, he provides plenty of hints -- a partial photograph of his face, the fact that he's an avid motorcycle rider and the police calls he answered – which led investigators to identify him, sources said.

Many postings on the site offer what appears to be the view of a dissatisfied cop. He slams the NYPD's anti-terrorism training as a waste of time and rips on the poor quality of bullet-proof vests officers are issued. He also ridicules the people he's called on to help, calling himself a "baby sitter" and repeatedly saying that everyone he deals with is on welfare.

In other postings, he flaunts his own misconduct. After a particularly long shift, he was called to the Crown Heights' 77th Precinct late in November to search for two men who stabbed an off-duty officer during a robbery attempt. When he arrived at the scene scores of cops were already searching for the suspects so "my partner and I decided to sit inside the car and stay warm,'' he wrote.

"Perhaps play some games on our mobile laptops inside the patrol cars? The other units conducted a (sic) door to door searches of every apartment in the building while I conducted eye lid maintenance. ZZzzzz."

He also wrote that after getting into a motorcycle crash he was assigned a desk job upon returning to work. He wrote that he quickly realized "they assigned me to the wrong position."

"I have neither sympathy nor remorse when people call me up complaining about their problems. I have no feelings when people complain about loud music and I could really care less if they are seeking information regarding a family member that has been incarcerated. Cry me a river."

In that same posting, submitted this past fall, he said he expected to return to patrol within two weeks.

"Sitting behind a desk and looking pretty is not my style,'' he stated. "I am the type of person who loves getting my hands dirty whether it is chasing someone down a street or just giving them the 'good old fashion nypd beat down.' I hope you didn't think those beatings don't really exist do you?"

On a separate posting detailing his desk duty, he wrote that when people called the precinct trying to report a complaint, his pat response was " 'I will send a patrol car there immediately' but in reality I will wait for them to call back at least 5 times before I really send someone over there." 

Copyright © 2003, Newsday, Inc.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

:no: 

Thats all that can really be said...


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

http://216.239.57.104/search?q=cach...er=brooklynbacon+brooklynbacon&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

That's a link to see what this guy's about. He deleted the posts on the real website but it appears all the stuff he posted is saved in a cache on Google! I don't think it's everything, but part of it's there.

http://www.xanga.com/guestbook.aspx?user=brooklynbacon#viewcomments

And the responses in his guestbook are still there.

-nick


----------



## raedawn (Nov 3, 2003)

how stupid can you be, honestly? :roll: What a disgrace to the NYPD (and all LEOs for that matter). Like NYC cops need anymore drama. ](*,)


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Nick, what's up with your quote? I'm scared. Especially since we often get vague orders or little guidance.

As far as Brooklynbacon, any a--hole who calls themself "bacon" doesn't have enough self respect to serve in this profession. It makes me ill that someone could be fortunate enough to have the greatest job in the world and jeopardize it to be a jack-ss. I hope IAB drags his sorry -ss through the mud that he is throwing at the job. No room for sh*tbirds like him when there are thousands of qualified, willing and most importantly respectable candidates out there. Integrity...if you don't have it, don't become a police officer.


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2002)

Don't worry about it...


----------



## raedawn (Nov 3, 2003)

t: 
Liam-
Where'd you get your quote from anyways?


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

Rachael: 

My quote is from the Bible believe it or not. By the way, with a name like Liam, I guess I don't need to worry about a screen name anymore. Thanks. I'm working a double for TPD this weekend (4-12 Sat/12-8Sun) if you are going to be around give me a chirp...Merry X-mas.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I signed his guestbook and told him he was the brown skid mark of NYPD and a disgrace to LE... and a few other things too... I encourage all to "sign his guest book"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> I signed his guestbook and told him he was the brown skid mark of NYPD and a disgrace to LE... and a few other things too... I encourage all to "sign his guest book"


Why waste the effort? 
:shock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

For mere pleasure... and to vent.


----------

